# Broadmoor shutoff after 10 minutes of run time



## David557 (9 mo ago)

I need help, I have a 2016 broadmoor 22/44 starts and runs good. After moving for about 10 minutes it will shut the deck off First and then the motor. It will start right back up and run for another 5-10 minutes and do it again, anyone have any idea what’s causing this


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy David557, welcome to the forum.

I have a Deere Z-trac mower that shuts the deck down if the engine is overheating. Removes load from the engine. It has a water-cooled engine.... the radiator screen gets plugged with chaff and dirt and the engine overheats occasionally. But it leaves the engine running to cool it down. Does your engine continue to run for a while to cool down? 

Do you live in a dry area? When you are mowing, do you have a lot of dust and chaff in the air?? If so, you might want to pull the sheet metal cover off the engine to check out the cooling air passages between the cooling fins.

Might be a defective overheat switch?? 

If it was a defective seat switch, it would kill the engine immediately.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Had an 8N once that would intermittently shut engine down then restart as if all was well. May run for a minit or days before repeat. Turned out to be a cracked dist cap. 

Also had a diesel tractor that had same symptoms, turned out to be a fuel receipt floating around in the fuel tank.


----------

